# Vintage Soda Pop Bottle openers



## LC (Jul 6, 2007)

I do not see anything here as for prized possessions, but I thought someone may want to see these vintage bottle openers. Had nothing better to do so I thought I would post a few soda pop bottle openers, being they are also a part of bottle history. Most of them are Coca Cola. Thought at the most you might like to view them Spence, being you are into the Coca Cola as big as you are. Nothing exceptional, but decent. Here are a few of them below. I have many other openers as well, Beer, , as well as many other areas.


----------



## LC (Jul 6, 2007)

And a few more.


----------



## LC (Jul 6, 2007)

And a couple more. Sorry the pic turned out dark, tried to brighten it up, but it just would not cooperate !


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 6, 2007)

Those are some nice bottle openers. I too got drawn into the bottle opener collecting through bottle collecting. I have a pepsi, coke, 7-up, and an orange crush. I aways keep my eye out for more while I am out bottle hunting. 

  Another area I have started into is bottlecaps. Mostly ones that are from my local bottlers.


----------



## LC (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Joseph, they display well with the soda pops. I have probably eight or ten jars of Soda Pop bottle caps, not all different, there are many doubles. I have a few that were never used, but most all are in used condition, but in good condition. Once in a while I will put one on a bottle, should check them all, just takes a lot of time.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks for posting them Lou! your right about one thing! i like almost anything Coke! i dont have any go-withs for any of my bottles unfortunately, i dont get alot of extra money to spend so when i do i like to buy myself a nice bottle or two.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 7, 2007)

I really shouldn't branch out; however, when the "That's neat" bug hits there's no argueing. That's how I wound up with three wooden crates. LOL!

 I have one 7-up from my hometown of Richlands, VA and two orange crushs. One is most likely from the 1960's or 70's and the other one is quite old I think.


----------

